# Diversity Supremacists Disrupt Conference



## William Joyce

VDARE.com: Blog Articles  Birthright Citizenship Press Conference Disrupted By &#8220;Activists&#8221;

the tolerant left


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Activists"? I just refer to them as the "Tan Klan".


----------



## Speeddemon22

William Joyce said:


> VDARE.com: Blog Articles  Birthright Citizenship Press Conference Disrupted By Activists
> 
> the tolerant left



Foolishness.


----------



## editec

William Joyce said:


> VDARE.com: Blog Articles Birthright Citizenship Press Conference Disrupted By Activists
> 
> the tolerant left


 
William, you simply have no idea how many times I've had to remind my fellow lefies (at least the stupid ones) that diversity included WHITE MEN of EUROPEAN DESCENT.


Naturally in the eyes of the stupid lefties, that meant I must be a racist.

And if you really want to blow their tiny liberal heads up, point out to them the millions of White males living in poverty.

Their explanation for that fact?

_Those guys are just losers._

True story.

When the editecian revolution happens, limo liberals are definitely in the list, too.


----------



## uptownlivin90

You don't have to be "against diversity" to be against open borders and amnesty for lawbreakers... just saying.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *uptownlivin90*
> You don't have to be "against diversity" to be against open borders and amnesty for lawbreakers... just saying.



Wake up and smell the coffee, Haitian... 

Half of America hides behind this legalist bullshit ("*we're not against colored people, we're against illegals of all ethnic backgrounds*") because open, explicit support for a white majority US is no longer considered "kosher" in 21th century America.

Replace those millions of illegal Mexicans with the same number of illegal Swedes and you'll hear firecrackers popping from Maine to Alaska.

And when I see the shitholes you and I came from I'm forced to admit those Americans citizens are onto something.


----------



## Mad Scientist

José;3168825 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *uptownlivin90*
> You don't have to be "against diversity" to be against open borders and amnesty for lawbreakers... just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Replace those millions of illegal Mexicans with the same number of illegal Swedes and you'll hear firecrackers popping from Maine to Alaska.
> 
> And when I see the shitholes you and I came from I'm forced to admit those Americans citizens are onto something.
Click to expand...

Translation:
"I hate the White man, therefore the White man MUST hate me".

"Viva La Raza!" (Long live the Race!)


----------



## José

Mad Scientist said:


> José;3168825 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *uptownlivin90*
> You don't have to be "against diversity" to be against open borders and amnesty for lawbreakers... just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Replace those millions of illegal Mexicans with the same number of illegal Swedes and you'll hear firecrackers popping from Maine to Alaska.
> 
> And when I see the shitholes you and I came from I'm forced to admit those Americans citizens are onto something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation:
> "I hate the White man, therefore the White man MUST hate me".
> 
> "Viva La Raza!" (Long live the Race!)
Click to expand...


I don't have any hard statistical data to prove to you that race rather than legal status is the main beef millions of american citizens have with illegal immigration (it's hard to provide statistics on people who haven't come out of the closet yet ).

But then again... if you need polls to be convinced of the obvious I'm probably wasting my time with you.


----------



## Tank

When Hispanics sneak into America nothing about them changes they are still the sneaky criminal minded 3rd world being as they were in the shithole country they created and now have abandon.







Why shouldn't Americans hate illegal aliens.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Tank*
> In the shithole country *they created* and now have abandon.



Mexicans did not create Mexico. Spaniards did... 

They created Mexico by leaving their wives in Spain instead of bringing them to the New World like the english colonists did in America and by being unable to keep their dicks inside their pants for 5 seconds.

Blame Mexico's existence on the spanish "creators" of Mexico not on people who weren't even alive at the time to have any say in the matter.


----------



## Angelhair

_Why blame the people of so long ago????  These shithole countries could/should have gotten it together by now for pete's sake!  Blame their ignorance, their narrow minds, their imbedded hate for the 'whiteman'!!!  They are so busy looking a what the 'whiteman' does or does not do, they forget to look at those who THEY live among!!!!  One does have to wonder why Spain is a better country than are the latin american countries.  It might have something to do with that 3rd world mentality._


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Angelhair*
> Why blame the people of so long ago????



Earth to Angelhair...

Since you seem to have the IQ of a... er... Mexican, too low to realise this by yourself let me spell it out for you:

William Joyce and Tank are both racialists who believe Mexicans have low IQ due to the race mixing between Spaniards and Amerindians!!!

*Why blame people of so long ago you ask??*

Because the Spaniards were responsible for the race mixing!!!!! That's why!!!!

Because when Mexico became independent from Spain in 1821 it already had a large mestizo majority created by Spaniards who couldn't see an Aztec or Mayan woman in front of them without having a hardon that would put the Washington Monument to shame!!!!

The fault for all the race mixing in Mexico falls squarely on Spain!!!!

That's why I blamed the Spaniards, Angelhair!!!! Because the poster I was talking to believe it's all about blood!!

Now even YOU were able to understand, I hope!!


----------



## Tank

I don't know how Hispanics became such violent people with low IQ's.


----------



## High_Gravity

> Because when Mexico became independent from Spain in 1821 it already had a large mestizo majority created by Spaniards who couldn't see an Aztec or Mayan woman in front of them without having a hardon that would put the Washington Monument to shame!!!!



Were Aztec and Mayan women that fine?


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> Because when Mexico became independent from Spain in 1821 it already had a large mestizo majority created by Spaniards who couldn't see an Aztec or Mayan woman in front of them without having a hardon that would put the Washington Monument to shame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Aztec and Mayan women that fine?
Click to expand...


----------



## Article 15

Tank said:


> I don't know how Hispanics became such violent people with low IQ's.



Not only does my IQ almost certainly blow the doors off of yours, I guarandamntee that if I ever see you in the streets you will find out just how violent we can be, you racist piece of garbage.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because when Mexico became independent from Spain in 1821 it already had a large mestizo majority created by Spaniards who couldn't see an Aztec or Mayan woman in front of them without having a hardon that would put the Washington Monument to shame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Aztec and Mayan women that fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


God damn, so why were the Spaniards procreating with them like rabbits? that can't be what all of them looked like.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how Hispanics became such violent people with low IQ's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does my IQ almost certainly blow the doors off of yours, I guarandamntee that if I ever see you in the streets you will find out just how violent we can be, you racist piece of garbage.
Click to expand...


Say hello to my little friend....


----------



## Sallow

High_Gravity said:


> Because when Mexico became independent from Spain in 1821 it already had a large mestizo majority created by Spaniards who couldn't see an Aztec or Mayan woman in front of them without having a hardon that would put the Washington Monument to shame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Aztec and Mayan women that fine?
Click to expand...


Pretty much.

Go to Guatemala. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because when Mexico became independent from Spain in 1821 it already had a large mestizo majority created by Spaniards who couldn't see an Aztec or Mayan woman in front of them without having a hardon that would put the Washington Monument to shame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Aztec and Mayan women that fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> Go to Guatemala. You'll see what I mean.
Click to expand...


Thats kind of what I figured, if most Mayan and Aztec women looked like the pic that Tank posted the Spaniards would have closed up shop and went home.


----------



## Mad Scientist

José;3172180 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Tank*
> In the shithole country *they created* and now have abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans did not create Mexico. Spaniards did...
> 
> They created Mexico by leaving their wives in Spain instead of bringing them to the New World like the english colonists did in America and by being unable to keep their dicks inside their pants for 5 seconds.
> 
> Blame Mexico's existence on the spanish "creators" of Mexico not on people who weren't even alive at the time to have any say in the matter.
Click to expand...

So you should be _thanking_ us. Besides, if Mexico and Mexican culture were so great, you'd be *there*.

I accept your thanks _Mestizo_.


----------



## José

High_Gravity said:


> Because when Mexico became independent from Spain in 1821 it already had a large mestizo majority created by Spaniards who couldn't see an Aztec or Mayan woman in front of them without having a hardon that would put the Washington Monument to shame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Aztec and Mayan women that fine?
Click to expand...


LOL... Judge for yourself Gravity:





They (both Hispanic and native girls) are definitely not my cup of tea, as I told ya in a previous post... the prettiest ones can't hold a candle to an average anglo girl, IMHO...

But I guess two years without a piece of ass crossing the Atlantic in a small ship in the company of Carlos, Paco and Pepe worked miracles when spanish soldiers finally arrived in Mexico.  

Anyway, there's a spanish saying that goes more or less like this:

"*There are no ugly women in the world it's you who don't drink enough.*"


----------



## jillian

Article 15 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how Hispanics became such violent people with low IQ's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does my IQ almost certainly blow the doors off of yours, I guarandamntee that if I ever see you in the streets you will find out just how violent we can be, you racist piece of garbage.
Click to expand...


racist weenies like him would never say it in person because he'd get punched in the face. and you know, it's funny, i have a peruvian sister in law who's fluent in multiple languages, has a degree in economics and is far hotter than anything that would look at that loser. 

so there ya go.


----------



## High_Gravity

José;3173942 said:
			
		

> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because when Mexico became independent from Spain in 1821 it already had a large mestizo majority created by Spaniards who couldn't see an Aztec or Mayan woman in front of them without having a hardon that would put the Washington Monument to shame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Aztec and Mayan women that fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL... Judge for yourself Gravity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They (both Hispanic and native girls) are definitely not my cup of tea, as I told ya in a previous post... the prettiest ones can't hold a candle to an average anglo girl, IMHO...
> 
> But I guess two years without a piece of ass crossing the Atlantic in a small ship in the company of Carlos, Paco and Pepe worked miracles when spanish soldiers finally arrived in Mexico.
> 
> Anyway, there's a spanish saying that goes more or less like this:
> 
> "*There are no ugly women in the world it's you who don't drink enough.*"
Click to expand...


Maybe the Mayans and Aztecs were freakier in the sack than the Spanish women?


----------



## Article 15

No doubt the Mayan and Aztec women had ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Sallow

Article 15 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how Hispanics became such violent people with low IQ's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does my IQ almost certainly blow the doors off of yours, I guarandamntee that if I ever see you in the streets you will find out just how violent we can be, you racist piece of garbage.
Click to expand...


You're hispanic?

I am Puerto Rican, Cuban, Irish, and German.

Hiya half-bro!


----------



## Article 15

Sallow said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how Hispanics became such violent people with low IQ's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does my IQ almost certainly blow the doors off of yours, I guarandamntee that if I ever see you in the streets you will find out just how violent we can be, you racist piece of garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're hispanic?
> 
> I am Puerto Rican, Cuban, Irish, and German.
> 
> Hiya half-bro!
Click to expand...


Cuban-Irish, my man.


----------



## Two Thumbs

José;3172180 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Tank*
> In the shithole country *they created* and now have abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans did not create Mexico. Spaniards did...
> 
> They created Mexico by leaving their wives in Spain instead of bringing them to the New World like the english colonists did in America and by being unable to keep their dicks inside their pants for 5 seconds.
> 
> Blame Mexico's existence on the spanish "creators" of Mexico not on people who weren't even alive at the time to have any say in the matter.
Click to expand...


That has to be the lamest excuse I have ever heard.

How many hundreds of years ago did that happen?  And Mexico is still a cess pool.


----------



## Sallow

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were Aztec and Mayan women that fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> Go to Guatemala. You'll see what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats kind of what I figured, if most Mayan and Aztec women looked like the pic that Tank posted the Spaniards would have closed up shop and went home.
Click to expand...


Not only that..they are incredibly fit. On my trip to the volcano..I barely made the 4 hour hike..after which we were confronted with a climb over cooled lava rock. Make no mistake this is rough stuff. It melted my sneakers. The guide, a very pretty Guatemalan, skirted up the lava rock like it was nothing.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> Go to Guatemala. You'll see what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats kind of what I figured, if most Mayan and Aztec women looked like the pic that Tank posted the Spaniards would have closed up shop and went home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only that..they are incredibly fit. On my trip to the volcano..I barely made the 4 hour hike..after which we were confronted with a climb over cooled lava rock. Make no mistake this is rough stuff. It melted my sneakers. The guide, a very pretty Guatemalan, skirted up the lava rock like it was nothing.
Click to expand...


From what I understand the people in Central and South America are used to walking and hiking long distances for traveling, so I'm not surprised to hear the women in Guatamala are extremely fit.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Let me see if I get this right.

At some random gathering, some random twit asked a stoopid question.

And you're all wound up about it?






Please oh please tell me you're a republican and not an independant conservative.  I'm feeling the need to confirm leaving the GOP was a great idea.


----------



## GHook93

Sallow said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how Hispanics became such violent people with low IQ's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does my IQ almost certainly blow the doors off of yours, I guarandamntee that if I ever see you in the streets you will find out just how violent we can be, you racist piece of garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're hispanic?
> 
> I am Puerto Rican, Cuban, Irish, and German.
> 
> Hiya half-bro!
Click to expand...


You mean 25% Puerto Rican, 25% Cuban, 25% Irish, 25% German *and 100% Douche Bag*


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how Hispanics became such violent people with low IQ's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does my IQ almost certainly blow the doors off of yours, I guarandamntee that if I ever see you in the streets you will find out just how violent we can be, you racist piece of garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're hispanic?
> 
> I am Puerto Rican, Cuban, Irish, and German.
> 
> Hiya half-bro!
Click to expand...



I thought you had to be Jewish to live in NYC? Isn't is like a Holy Land part 2 or sumthing?


----------



## asterism

José;3172180 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Tank*
> In the shithole country *they created* and now have abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans did not create Mexico. Spaniards did...
> 
> They created Mexico by leaving their wives in Spain instead of bringing them to the New World like the english colonists did in America and *by being unable to keep their dicks inside their pants for 5 seconds*.
> 
> Blame Mexico's existence on the spanish "creators" of Mexico not on people who weren't even alive at the time to have any say in the matter.
Click to expand...


Well to be fair....






Mexican women.


----------



## High_Gravity

asterism said:


> José;3172180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Tank*
> In the shithole country *they created* and now have abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans did not create Mexico. Spaniards did...
> 
> They created Mexico by leaving their wives in Spain instead of bringing them to the New World like the english colonists did in America and *by being unable to keep their dicks inside their pants for 5 seconds*.
> 
> Blame Mexico's existence on the spanish "creators" of Mexico not on people who weren't even alive at the time to have any say in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well to be fair....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican women.
Click to expand...


Amen.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *High_Gravity*
> Maybe the Mayans and Aztecs were freakier in the sack than the Spanish women?



The spaniards didn't cross the pond to start a new life together with their families like New England puritans, Gravity. As I said, that's the main reason Mexico is a nation of mestizos.

They were a most unsavory lot made up of soldiers, mercenaries, outlaws, etc, etc... they remind me of the bunch of thugs that colonised Autralia. They did not see Mexico as their new home just a god forsaken place to be exploited and then leave.

No spanish women (or very few) in Cuba, Mexico, Colombia etc... so the relief options were rather limited: the natives or the mules they brought from Europe.


----------



## Tank

I see the hottest Hispanic chicks look white.


----------



## José

High_Gravity said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;3172180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans did not create Mexico. Spaniards did...
> 
> They created Mexico by leaving their wives in Spain instead of bringing them to the New World like the english colonists did in America and *by being unable to keep their dicks inside their pants for 5 seconds*.
> 
> Blame Mexico's existence on the spanish "creators" of Mexico not on people who weren't even alive at the time to have any say in the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen.
Click to expand...


LOL

You guys give the word horndog a whole new meaning.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Two Thumbs*
> That has to be the lamest excuse I have ever heard.
> 
> How many hundreds of years ago did that happen? And Mexico is still a cess pool.



You're barking up the wrong tree, Thumbs. I was referring to Tank's ideas.

I simply don't know why Mexico is poor. Some say it's their race, others say it's their socio-political structures, culture, mentality, etc...

Everybody knows everything on the Internet so I'm saying something quite spectacular: 

*I just don't know*.


----------



## High_Gravity

José;3174190 said:
			
		

> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You guys give the word horndog a whole new meaning.
Click to expand...


I love horny Mexican women.


----------



## Tank

Who knows for sure how Hispanics became such a violent and unintelligent people,
 but the fact still remains that they are.


----------



## High_Gravity

José;3174185 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *High_Gravity*
> Maybe the Mayans and Aztecs were freakier in the sack than the Spanish women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spaniards didn't cross the pond to start a new life together with their families like New England puritans, Gravity. As I said, that's the main reason Mexico is a nation of mestizos.
> 
> They were a most unsavory lot made up of soldiers, mercenaries, outlaws, etc, etc... they remind me of the bunch of thugs that colonised Autralia. They did not see Mexico as their new home just a god forsaken place to be exploited and then leave.
> 
> No spanish women (or very few) in Cuba, Mexico, Colombia etc... so the relief options were rather limited: the natives or the mules they brought from Europe.
Click to expand...


Why didn't the Spaniards move over to Central and South America like the British did in the US?


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## GHook93

I don't think tank is going to win this argument? If he said Asian Indians, then yest he might have a point, but Latinas! Come on tank they are the hottest woman in the world!



High_Gravity said:


>


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *High_Gravity*
> Why didn't the Spaniards move over to Central and South America like the British did in the US?



They did... ever heard of Francisco Pizarro the guy who conquered the Incan Empire with about 30 soldiers?

Spain left an immense colonial empire in the Americas from Alta California to Tierra del Fuego in Argentina including almost half of Brazil. If it had become a single, united country it would rival the US and China. Ok Tank, Joyce, maybe not... because of their "low IQ" and "inherent violence" : )


----------



## José

GHook93 said:


> I don't think tank is going to win this argument? If he said Asian Indians, then yest he might have a point, but Latinas! Come on tank they are the hottest woman in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
Click to expand...


You too, Brutus?


----------



## High_Gravity

Latinas have awesome bodies, phat asses, and curves in all the right places. Don't see whats not to like there.


----------



## Angelhair

_Latinas ARE beautiful!  But so what???  Anybody here expected them not to be???  What silliness._


----------



## asterism

Tank said:


> I see the hottest Hispanic chicks look white.



Uh, no.


----------



## asterism

José;3174194 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Two Thumbs*
> That has to be the lamest excuse I have ever heard.
> 
> How many hundreds of years ago did that happen? And Mexico is still a cess pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree, Thumbs. I was referring to Tank's ideas.
> 
> I simply don't know why Mexico is poor. Some say it's their race, others say it's their socio-political structures, culture, mentality, etc...
> 
> Everybody knows everything on the Internet so I'm saying something quite spectacular:
> 
> *I just don't know*.
Click to expand...


My theory is political evolution.  Populism still works because it hasn't been tried enough there to be shown for the fraud that it is.  Western Europe has the Roman and Greek empires as part of their history.  Indigenous Central and South America doesn't, and the same path is being taken.  

Pinochet was no hero, but neither was Guevara.  Castro isn't either.


----------



## Tank

GHook93 said:


> I don't think tank is going to win this argument? If he said Asian Indians, then yest he might have a point, but Latinas! Come on tank they are the hottest woman in the world!


No doubt there are very hot Latin women, just saying the darker a girl is the more ugly they become.


----------



## asterism

Tank said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think tank is going to win this argument? If he said Asian Indians, then yest he might have a point, but Latinas! Come on tank they are the hottest woman in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt there are very hot Latin women, just saying the darker a girl is the more ugly they become.
Click to expand...


You are a fool.


----------



## Tank

Your pictures prove my point.


----------



## José

*NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! NICOLE!! *


----------



## High_Gravity

Nicole got nothin on Scarlett Johannson, shes bad as hell.


----------



## José

High_Gravity said:


> Nicole got nothin on Scarlett Johannson, shes bad as hell.



       

Send them both to José... he'll straighten things out. And you can keep the mamacitas.


----------



## High_Gravity

José;3174703 said:
			
		

> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole got nothin on Scarlett Johannson, shes bad as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send them both to José... he'll straighten things out. And you can keep the mamacitas.
Click to expand...


I don't know bro I love the senoritas but Scarlett has me cold, I would do very bad things to get in that ass.


----------



## asterism

Different strokes for different folks.

And by the looks of the pics us poor schlubs are posting, the above can be taken literally!


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does my IQ almost certainly blow the doors off of yours, I guarandamntee that if I ever see you in the streets you will find out just how violent we can be, you racist piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're hispanic?
> 
> I am Puerto Rican, Cuban, Irish, and German.
> 
> Hiya half-bro!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had to be Jewish to live in NYC? Isn't is like a Holy Land part 2 or sumthing?
Click to expand...


Part of the Germans in my family were Jewish..

I use to identify with Juan Epstien on "Welcome Back Kotter".


----------



## Sallow

High_Gravity said:


>


----------



## Angelhair

José;3174194 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Two Thumbs*
> That has to be the lamest excuse I have ever heard.
> 
> How many hundreds of years ago did that happen? And Mexico is still a cess pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree, Thumbs. I was referring to Tank's ideas.
> 
> I simply don't know why Mexico is poor. Some say it's their race, others say it's their socio-political structures, culture, mentality, etc...
> 
> Everybody knows everything on the Internet so I'm saying something quite spectacular:
> 
> *I just don't know*.
Click to expand...


_Or won't admit._


----------



## Angelhair

_Those pics are proof positive that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  Most of these women are of mixed race.  Their beauty depends on which race._


----------



## Ringel05

José;3172180 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Tank*
> In the shithole country *they created* and now have abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans did not create Mexico. Spaniards did...
> 
> They created Mexico by leaving their wives in Spain instead of bringing them to the New World like the english colonists did in America and by being unable to keep their dicks inside their pants for 5 seconds.
> 
> Blame Mexico's existence on the spanish "creators" of Mexico not on people who weren't even alive at the time to have any say in the matter.
Click to expand...


Interesting deflection, blame the Spanish.  The Spanish left Mexico..... when........?  The French left Mexico....... when........?  The Mexicans have been creating Mexico ever since....... uuuuummmmmm............


----------



## Samson

José;3172180 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Tank*
> In the shithole country *they created* and now have abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans did not create Mexico. Spaniards did...
> 
> They created Mexico by leaving their wives in Spain instead of bringing them to the New World like the english colonists did in America and by being unable to keep their dicks inside their pants for 5 seconds.
> 
> Blame Mexico's existence on the spanish "creators" of Mexico not on people who weren't even alive at the time to have any say in the matter.
Click to expand...


In a sort of confused way, you are spot-on.

The Spanish (and French) did not colonise with the same English tenets of individual rights (The Magna Carta). Niether had a parliment, or any concept of representing the common citizen in government. Thus there really has never been anything like "democracy" in Mexico like we find it in the USA or Canada.


----------



## rdean

They didn't carry guns or shoot anyone.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> José;3172180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Tank*
> In the shithole country *they created* and now have abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans did not create Mexico. Spaniards did...
> 
> They created Mexico by leaving their wives in Spain instead of bringing them to the New World like the english colonists did in America and by being unable to keep their dicks inside their pants for 5 seconds.
> 
> Blame Mexico's existence on the spanish "creators" of Mexico not on people who weren't even alive at the time to have any say in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting deflection, blame the Spanish.  The Spanish left Mexico..... when........?  The French left Mexico....... when........?  The Mexicans have been creating Mexico ever since....... uuuuummmmmm............
Click to expand...


Indeed, but there's still the handicap of having been ruled by the Spanish and French. There's really no example on the entire planet where you can point to and say, "This former colony of Spain (or France) is really an impressive display of rational government!!"

This INCLUDES SPAIN AND FRANCE!!


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Angelhair*
> Or won't admit.



Won't admit what, Pale Face?

I have been saying outloud that Mexico is poor and violent since my first post... This is no state secret. What I don't know is the root cause of that poverty and violence: race or culture. At least I'm honest enough to admit my ignorance and avoid talking out of my ass like you.

But since you seem to know what's inside my mind better than I do I won't bother posting anymore... I will officially designate you as my spokesperson.


----------



## José

I'm gonna try my best to keep it pithy cuz I know long posts are a bore.


----------



## José

Samson (and Ringel) are of the opinion that poverty in Latin America is the result of socio-political structures inherited from Spain. They believe poverty has a *sociological* root.

*Biggest hurdle to Samson's explanation*:

Since their creation, IQ tests have been consistently showing a wide gap between Caucasian, African and Hispanic americans with the average score of the latter two being significantly lower. The disparity is reproduced even among affluent blacks and hispanics. This seems to indicate a racial, biological cause for poverty and violent behavior in Africa and Latin America.
_________________________________________________________________

Tank believe Latin American poverty and violence is the result of Amerindians' low IQ. He believes poverty has a *racial*, biological rather than sociological root.

*Biggest hurdle to Tank's explanation*:

The following list clearly shows that extremely mixed race Bolivia is a much more peaceful country than almost exclusively caucasian Russia:

*List of countries by intentional homicide rate*:

2010:

Russia: 14.9

Bolivia: 2.82

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Europe in the Middle Ages was widely known for its unbelievably high crime rate with criminals invading whole villages and ambushing travelers. Europe was so notoriously violent in that historical period the continent even inspired a video-game where the player controls a medieval thief.


----------



## José

Conclusion:

Both sides of the debate on the causes of poverty and violence (*RACE* vs. *SOCIETY*) have strong arguments as well as embarassing facts and figures they are totally unable to satisfactorily explain.

So people like me are more than justified in witholding judgement on the causes of poverty and violence.

I'm correctly waiting for more facts and solid explanations to be presented by both sides.


----------



## José

If poverty among nations has sociological causes as Samson and Ringel believe Mexico can perhaps become a developed nation someday in the future.

But if Tank is right about poverty having a racial explanation then the country is *ROYALLY FUCKED*.


----------



## Ozmar

José;3173942 said:
			
		

> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because when Mexico became independent from Spain in 1821 it already had a large mestizo majority created by Spaniards who couldn't see an Aztec or Mayan woman in front of them without having a hardon that would put the Washington Monument to shame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Aztec and Mayan women that fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL... Judge for yourself Gravity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They (both Hispanic and native girls) are definitely not my cup of tea, as I told ya in a previous post... the prettiest ones can't hold a candle to an average anglo girl, IMHO...
> 
> But I guess two years without a piece of ass crossing the Atlantic in a small ship in the company of Carlos, Paco and Pepe worked miracles when spanish soldiers finally arrived in Mexico.
> 
> Anyway, there's a spanish saying that goes more or less like this:
> 
> "*There are no ugly women in the world it's you who don't drink enough.*"
Click to expand...


----------



## Tank

José;3182256 said:
			
		

> The following list clearly shows that extremely mixed race Bolivia is a much more peaceful country than almost exclusively caucasian Russia:
> 
> *List of countries by intentional homicide rate*:
> 
> 2010:
> 
> Russia: 14.9
> 
> Bolivia: 2.82
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


Why don't you post the whole list?



			
				José;3182256 said:
			
		

> Europe in the Middle Ages was widely known for its unbelievably high crime rate with criminals invading whole villages and ambushing travelers. Europe was so notoriously violent in that historical period the continent even inspired a video-game where the player controls a medieval thief.


It is still like that today in black and Hispanic areas of the world.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Tank*
> Why don't you post the whole list?


Why don't you try to explain the hugely embarrassing hole in your theory?

Why is Bolivia, almost entirely inhabited by mestizos, so much more peaceful than Russia?



> Originally posted by *Tank*
> It is still like that today in black and Hispanic areas of the world.



If race and crime are linked as you affirm, whites in the Middle Ages shouldn't have been so violent a mere 600 years ago.


----------



## Tank

José;3182948 said:
			
		

> Why is Bolivia, almost entirely inhabited by mestizos, so much more peaceful than Russia?


I did not even see that fact, go ahead post the whole list it is amazing how much crime ridden people of color are as your link says.



			
				José;3182948 said:
			
		

> If race and crime are linked as you affirm, whites in the Middle Ages shouldn't have been so violent a mere 600 years ago.


Who knows what happened 600 years ago, but we do know that today it is people of color who are most violent of the world as your own link says.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Tank*
> I did not even see that fact, go ahead post the whole list it is amazing how much crime ridden people of color are as your link says.



No, you stared that fact right in the eyes. You just chose to conveniently sweep it under the carpet because it represents a threat to your preconceived notions on human behavior.



> Originally posted by *Tank*
> Who knows what happened 600 years ago, but we do know that today it is people of color who are most violent of the world as your own link says.



For someone who believes violence is determined by race the only possible explanation is that 600 years ago there was a DNA mutation in the white race that led whites to be more peaceful than their medieval ancestors.

But this is way too absurd even for scientifically illiterate individuals to swallow.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The illegal aliens don't understand they're number one problem is, breaking the local, state and federal laws. They think you're a racist if you don't automatically give them welfare, free housing and job. They think you're a bigot if you expect them to obey the laws.

A report shows 75% of illegal aliens have less than a 6th grade education. Over 71% have children. 30% admit of using forged social security cards, and half of them have done so, for more than 5 years.
http://www.thesocialcontract.com/pdf/three-one/sandiego.pdf


"The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/

One illegal alien family, costs the U.S. taxpayers more than $32,000 in federal, state and local benefits each year. That same family contributes an average of $9,000 a year in taxes, resulting in a net tax burden of $22,449 each year. If the lower figure of 12 million illegal aliens is used for estimation purposes, the total tax burden translates to $2.2 trillion per year. 
http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=55135


----------



## Angelhair

_Third world countries are not known for making educating the masses a priority.  Their motto is 'keep them barefoot and pregnant'.  _


----------



## Speeddemon22

José;3174194 said:
			
		

> I simply don't know why Mexico is poor. Some say it's their race, others say it's their socio-political structures, culture, mentalitity, etc...



JOSE, are you TRYING to pretend like you're an idiot?  Or are you really that clueless?  Do you even keep up with (or care about) what's going on in Mexico right now?  Of all people, I'd expect YOU to know the answer to your own question...


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Angelhair*
> Those pics are proof positive that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Most of these women are of mixed race. Their beauty depends on which race.



Those pics are proof positive that all those mexicans and chicanas are not worth Nicole's armpit hair on a hot day.




And your comment is proof positive that you don't understand shit about ladies despite being one.


----------



## José

Just kidding, Angelhair.

I'm fully aware my preference for caucasian women is entirely subjective (although most people around the world agree with me about white people (man and woman) having the most beautiful looks).


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Tank*
> I did not even see that fact, go ahead post the whole list it is amazing how much crime ridden people of color are as your link says.



The Middle East and North Africa have some of the lowest crime rates in the world, Tank.

Take a special look at Senegal, inhabited almost exclusevily by black africans.

*Brunei 0.50

Morocco 0.53

Lebanon	0.57

Algeria 0.64

Saudi Arabia 0.92

United Arab Emirates 0.92

Bahrain	0.95

Kuwait 0.99

Senegal 1.1

Chile 1.7*

Here you are, Tank. Countries inhabited by millions of brown people with undeniable black african ancestry that are among the most peaceful nations on Earth.


----------



## José

Look, Tank... I don't know what causes poverty and high crime rates among nations.

Your racial theory deserves serious consideration, *BUT YOU HAVE TO COME UP WITH A GOOD EXPLANATION FOR THE EXISTENCE OF DOZENS OF PEACEFUL "BROWN" COUNTRIES*.

You cannot keep willfully ignoring these uncomfortable facts, these holes in your theory, just like Samson and Ringel cannot pretend there isn't a huge gap between IQ test scores of whites, blacks and hispanics when they blame spanish colonisation or hispanic mentality alone for Mexico's underdevelopment.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Speeddemon*
> JOSE, are you TRYING to pretend like you're an idiot? Or are you really that clueless? Do you even keep up with (or care about) what's going on in Mexico right now? Of all people, I'd expect YOU to know the answer to your own question...



Go ahead, demon...

Explain to us all what causes poverty in so many nations around the world (do not limit yourself to America's southern neighbor if possible).

The US Message Board will be shocked and appaled if you manage to present a good explanation to this most controvertial issue that has been debated by thousands of brilliant economists, sociologists, historians and political scientists without reaching any definitive answers.

The whole Board is all ears.

Come on, demon...

I can't believe you're gonna miss this golden opportunity to bag your very own Nobel Prize, pal!!!!


----------



## Bullfighter

Tank said:


> When Hispanics sneak into America nothing about them changes they are still the sneaky criminal minded 3rd world being as they were in the shithole country they created and now have abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't Americans hate illegal aliens.


 
Not to mention that Obama, Gutierrez, Durbin, et al. come from Illinois which has the highest number of gang members per capita in the 50 states.


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3185748 said:
			
		

> Look, Tank... I don't know what causes poverty and high crime rates among nations.
> 
> .


 
That's not a tough one to figure out. Even a 2nd grader knows that he can only share so much of his dessert with a given number of his friends.

Thus the word you are looking for is OVERPOPULATION which Latin Americans pride themselves on doing.


----------



## José

But the US doubled its population from 1950 to 2010, fighter.

1950: 150,697,361

2010: 308,745,538

There has to be another reason.


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3185747 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Tank*
> I did not even see that fact, go ahead post the whole list it is amazing how much crime ridden people of color are as your link says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Middle East and North Africa have some of the lowest crime rates in the world, Tank.
> 
> Take a special look at Senegal, inhabited almost exclusevily by black africans.
> 
> *Brunei 0.50*
> 
> *Morocco 0.53*
> 
> *Lebanon    0.57*
> 
> *Algeria 0.64*
> 
> *Saudi Arabia 0.92*
> 
> *United Arab Emirates 0.92*
> 
> *Bahrain    0.95*
> 
> *Kuwait 0.99*
> 
> *Senegal 1.1*
> 
> *Chile 1.7*
> 
> Here you are, Tank. Countries inhabited by millions of brown people with undeniable black african ancestry that are among the most peaceful nations on Earth.
Click to expand...

 
And the UN Human Development Index for those countries are:

BRUNEI..........................37
MOROCCO.....................114
LEBANON........................83
ALGERIA.........................84
SAUDI ARABIA.................55
UNITED ARAB EMIRATES....32
BAHRAIN........................39
KUWAIT.........................47
SENEGAL.......................144
CHILE............................45

Out of 170 countries tested for stardard of living, only Senegal is considered low. Could that explain something? 

However Mexico consistantly numbers between 50 and 55 and yet look how violent it is. 

Maybe they just want to live like their neighbors the Americans, but don't have the balls or brains to fix the place up?


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3186223 said:
			
		

> But the US doubled its population from 1950 to 2010, fighter.
> 
> 1950: 150,697,361
> 
> 2010: 308,745,538
> 
> There has to be another reason.


 
Mexico QUADRUPLED theirs in that same period!


----------



## José

I have no doubt that population growth increased poverty but it certainly didn't cause the problem. 1950's Mexico was roughly the same underdeveloped country it is today, complete with slums, street children, etc...


----------



## Tank

Low IQ levels = High poverty levels


----------



## Sallow

This is a tender song about spreading the love..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqCmFy9uSyA[/ame]


----------



## José

Sallow said:


> This is a tender song about spreading the love..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqCmFy9uSyA



LOL, Sallow...

"*If you come from Mars and you got a ***** we'll **** you.*"


----------



## Sallow

Martian girls need love too.


----------

